# Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?



## Plata_o_Plomo (14. November 2017)

*Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie man einzelne Programme beim Start die Adminrechte automatisch geben kann, ohne diese jedesmal zu Bestätigen? Gerade beim Starten des PC's nervt es mich einfach 
In "Einstellungen für Benutzerkontensteuerung" möchte ich die Benachrichtigung nicht ausschalten, da ich bei manch anderen Programmen doch lieber informiert werden möchte.

Ich hab schon von der Möglichkeit mit "Compability Administrator Tool" gelesen. Das Tool funktioniert aber leider mit meiner Windows-Version nicht (Windows 10 64bit).
Wäre toll wenn da jemand etwas weiß.

Danke


----------



## Stueppi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Rechtsklick auf das Programm, Eigenschaften, Kompatibilität, Haken in "Programm als Administrator ausführen"


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (15. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf das Programm, Eigenschaften, Kompatibilität, Haken in "Programm als Administrator ausführen"



Das ändert leider nichts daran, das ich noch immer mit "Ja" bestätigen muss.
Ich möchte gern das die programme im Hintergrund als Admin starten


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von der Möglichkeit mit "Compability Administrator Tool" gelesen. Das Tool funktioniert aber leider mit meiner Windows-Version nicht (Windows 10 64bit).


Bei mir hat das mal bei einem Test funktioniert, es war mir dann aber viel zu lästig.

Wenn das Programm selber keine Admin-Rechte anfordet sondern Windows diesen Schwachsinn mit Admin-Rechten nur erzwingt, weil das Programm z.B. Daten in den loaklen Ordner schreiben möchte (MS ist ja allwissend und schreibt mir deshalb vor, was für mich gut ist), dann hilft u.U. ein Verschieben in einen anderen Ordner.

Meine (portablen) Programme liegen seitdem im Verzeichnis "MeineProgramme". Schon kann ich z.B. Thunderbird wieder ohne Admin-Bestätigung starten und auch Drag&Drop nutzen. Ähnliches gilt für den Process Explorer von Sysinternals.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (15. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Mir geht es um das ASUS GPU Tweak 2 Tool zum übertakten der GPU inkl. Monitor und LED-Control. Die brauchen leider Adminrechte


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

ja das geht mit dem gpo (gpedit.msc)
leider nur in windows pro seit jeher
alternative für home version ist UAC abzustellen, was ich nicht empfehle
zumal welches Programme brauchen admin rechte ohne das diese in autostart schon vermerkt sind?


----------



## DataDino (16. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Das kannst du mit Hilfe der Aufgabenplanung machen. In der Systemsteuerung gehst du dafür auf *Verwaltung > Aufgabenplanung*, dann klickst du rechts auf *Aufgabe erstellen ...*, wählst im ersten Reiter einen Namen für die Aufgabe, legst das Benutzerkonto für die Aufgabe fest (vorzugsweise eines mit Adminrechten), setzt dann die Option *Unabhängig von Benutzeranmeldung ausführen* darunter. Sollte beim testen das Programm nicht richtig laufen, solltest du den Haken bei *Mit höchsten Privilegien ausführen* setzen.

Im Reiter *Trigger *klickst du auf *Neu *und wählst bei *Aufgabe starten* die Option *Bei Anmeldung*. Stelle sicher, das der Punkt darunter bei *Jeder Benutzer* steht. Bestätige mit *OK *und gehe in den Reiter *Aktionen*. Wenn du dort auf *Neu *klickst, nimmst du bei *Aktion *die Option *Programm starten* und wählst darunter das Programm aus. Bestätige mit *OK *und entferne im Reiter *Bedingungen *und *Einstellungen *alle Haken bis auf den Punkt *Beenden der aktiven Aufgabe erzwingen, falls sie bei Aufforderung nicht beendet wird*.

Mit einem Klick auf *OK *ist die Aufgabe angelegt. Dann kannst du es testen. Sollte aber klappen.


----------



## XT1024 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Nur gut, dass ich gerade mal auf Vorschau geklickt habe. Dann kann ich mir das nach
_ -> Probier's mal über die Aufgabenplanung._
ja sparen. 



fotoman schrieb:


> Meine (portablen) Programme liegen seitdem im Verzeichnis "MeineProgramme". (...) . Ähnliches gilt für den Process Explorer von Sysinternals.


Der liegt bei mir schon immer im Tools-Ordner und doch _wollen_ u. a. procmon und procexp ihren UAC-Kram.


----------



## DataDino (17. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Naja ich weiß auch nicht, wieso immer alle darauf kommen, das die Rechteverwaltung in Windows nur für das Dateisystem da ist


----------



## fotoman (17. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Der liegt bei mir schon immer im Tools-Ordner und doch _wollen_ u. a. procmon und procexp ihren UAC-Kram.


Bei mir halt nicht, Programme gehören für mich unter Windows nach "Program Files". Wozu hat man so einen Sammelordner, wenn man ihn dann nicht für eigene Programme nutzen darf.

Dass ein Programm beim Start zusätzliche Recht einfordert, ist u.U. noch verständlich. Dass aber selbst mit diesen Rechten gewisse Funktionen nicht arbeiten (z.B. Drag&Drop) ist für mich nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Ohne einen Rechner mit deaktivertem UAC wäre ich nicht darauf gekomen, dass das Problem nicht am Programm und Win 10, sondern nur an den Berechtigungen liegt.



DataDino schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß auch nicht, wieso immer alle  darauf kommen, das die Rechteverwaltung in Windows nur für das  Dateisystem da ist


Man ist es halt von anderern System so gewohnt.  Wenn ich unter Linux etwas als SUDO starte, dann hat es auch vollständig  mit root-Rechten zu laufen. Aber gut, auch dort gibt es ja Bestrebungen, selbst root gewisse Rechte zu entziehen und den Admin vor seiner eigenen "Dummheit" zu schützen.


----------



## DataDino (17. November 2017)

*AW: Admin-Rechte für einzelne Programme ohne manuelle Bestätigung einstellen?*

Naja da ich mit Thunderbird nicht arbeite, kann ich Probleme solcher Art nicht nachvollziehen. Aber wenn man dem Programm die Rechte einräumt, dann funktioniert das im Regelfall auch. Ich hatte zumindest bei all den Programmen, die ich nutze, nie solche Probleme gehabt. Und egal ob ich ein fertiges Tool verwende oder selber ein Script oder Tool schreibe, komme ich ohne erweiterte rechte immer in den Benutzerordner des jeweiligen Benutzers und kann dort lesen und schreiben. Für mich sieht das eher danach aus, das Thunderbird irgendetwas nicht mag.

Was die Rechteverwaltung bei Linux angeht, hatte ich auch nie wirklich Probleme. Da muss ich aber auch wieder dazu sagen, das ich zur Zeit nur einen Homeserver zum testen aufgesetzt habe und dort eh nur als root arbeite. Ob der Admin angefordert mit Sudo anders arbeitet als eine direkte Anmeldung als root, kann ich daher auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mit meinem vServer vor geraumer Zeit hatte ich zumindest noch keine Probleme. Da habe ich extra einen eigenen Adminbenutzer mit etwas eingeschränkteren Rechten angelegt und den Root wirklich nur per Sudo dann angefordert, wenn ich ihn auch wirklich gebraucht habe. Und auch dort bin ich auf keine wirkliche Grenze gestoßen. Kann aber auch daran liegen, das ich keine Software verwendet habe, für die ich irgendwas besonderes gebraucht hätte.


----------

